# My Betta <3



## Alba (Oct 13, 2009)

I just recently got back into the fish hobby, and decided to start small. Well, I purchased a female red betta splendens 10-11-09. Her name is Elaine and even though Ive only had her for a short time I just adore her! Here are some pics. Also, can anyone share pictures of their planted aquariums? I plan on planting my 10g for Elaine. 
Thanks


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

nice looking betta. 
heres my planted 15. I moved some things around and got a black background. also plan on getting a chain sword soon for the center. I'll try to get updated pitures soon.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, Elaine is beautiful. She'll love the 10 gallon.

Here's a picture of my Mom's 5 gallon hex planted. It only has two plants in it now, but thinking of getting more.


----------



## Alba (Oct 13, 2009)

Both of your tanks are nice! The only place I know where to get live plants are Petsmart, and they dont really keep "tags" on the types of under-water plants. But does anyone know what kind of plants a betta would like best? I could re-search some pictures to see of any match theirs.
Btw, thanks for the comments


----------



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

*hey alba!*

yes, elaine is a beauty! i've used those lilly and aponogeton bulbs they sell at walmart in my 5g with good results. some of the bulbs haven't sprouted, but it has a guarantee they'll bloom within 30 days. if they don't, keep the receipt and send it and the bulbs back and they'll replace them. i also want to look into java moss and java fern for my tank.... not sure, but i think they have that at petco or petsmart? anyway, can't wait to see the tank pics when ur done!


----------

